# Finished motorcycle



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The finish is dry and it's all done except for the wrapping it for my father. Hope you like it.
































And, of course, I had to take a photo of the bike with the original big brother bike.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ken,:thumbsup::scooter:
those are both great. Wanna throw some gas and oil in 'em and fire 'em up. Nice detail. Beautiful, just beautiful.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!!! You did an amazing job. The finish is perfect. Just as I thought. I wish I could see a picture of your dads face when you give that to him. Maybe you can take a secret photo on x-mas, to share what you'll be feeling on that day. Good for you. I'm excited for you. Wow!!!!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You must be a biker*

Now all you have to do is get an actual Harley! Christmas maybe? 
Just tell her you need a real one to work from.....  
Nice detail and color! It's hard to tell really how small it is without a reference like a quarter or some known object. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

VERY VERY cool:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Good lord. You understand, when I say "you suck", it's merely because I'm in awe of your talents, right??

:notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

wow that is insane!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry Bill. I never even thought about putting something in the pictures to give a sense of scale. Here ya go. (by the way, the pattern for the tank on this one is the same as the modified pattern that I came up with for the original) No skimpy tank on this puppy.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

you scare the **** outa me with your talent, man i hope you never go bad...the world wont stand a chance


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Ken, I love it, and I'm sure Pop will too. Good on you!!!!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Those are both excellent bikes Ken. I'm sure your Dad is going to be thrilled. I know I am and I'm not getting one... :sad:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Superb piece!*

I'm sure your father will treasure this one! :yes:

Nicely done!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Kenbo... you are nuts, and that is awesome!!! Another excellent project.
--Matt


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

OK Ken as usual a very nice job. However I think your just showing off with the different background pictures.:laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo, that's just awesome! Your attention to detail is simply amazing!

Really awesome bike!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Extremely awesome, man!! Fantastic job, as usual.:thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! Very nice!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Good job there, Ken.

I kept checking the pic with both bikes, you made a perfect copy.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool....am sure all party's have/will enjoy'd the experience.BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Attention to detail. You have mastered that quality. Amazing isn't it what can be done with our hands when they work OK. I can't add much to the wow's except for another WOW. 

I can appreciate what you went through in "keeping to scale", as I've done some architectural scale models and know how difficult it is to keep it "surreal". So, again Ken...very nice work, you have that rare talent. That kind of craftsmanship is always a pleasure to see.












 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

You guys are really too kind and I thank all of you for you kind words. There was a bonus to this project. I keep a bucket in my shop that I throw, normally unuaseable offcuts of wood. I use them for kindling. They are usually pieces that are too small for anything. The 2 parts for the main frame, were milled from a piece of oak from my wood rack. Other than that, I made the entire motorcycle from my kindling bin. It kind of made me think what was useless scrap and what wasn't. So, instead of burning the scraps, I got a motorcycle out of it. I was pretty pleased with that.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Absolutely, totally astoundingly wonderful!
Your posts have given this old man hours of pleasurable viewing and inspiration for years to come.
Many thanks for sharing your talent with us.
And, another vote for a picture of your Dad when he first sees your gift.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kenbo said:


> I keep a bucket in my shop that I throw, normally unuaseable offcuts of wood. So, instead of burning the scraps, I got a motorcycle out of it.


....be careful my friend....you are about to enter....... 
THE SCRAP-WOOD-HOARDING-ABYSS

........you won't be able to start a fire in the stove because you can't designate anything as kindling..........:laughing:

Beautiful job on the bikes......but you know that by now......:yes:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Again you astound me, Ken- you are my hero. Your father is going to go ape-sh*t over that. What a fine present.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Most have been said already, I can only add another WOW! Absolutely marvelous. What a nice gift.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Ken, Ken, Ken. That finished up amazingly beautiful. What a treasure you have there. You're dad is going to love it. Excellent work. 

Here's another for your collection: WOW!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Exceptional Ken. That bike isn't just nicely crafted, it has personality! It seems to me the highest form of working with wood is when you can breath new life into it. Beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

lucky father, very talented son!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Kenbo,

I've built many things in my career but never a wooden motorcycle. You are prolific in the woodshop and obviously love the little details. Great job!

Someone probably already asked, How many hours are in it?

Bret


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ken your work is incredible


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Lola Ranch said:


> Someone probably already asked, How many hours are in it?


 

I'm not sure how I'm going to get my head into the shop door after reading all of those posts. I am truly flattered by all of your compliments and I thank you all. As far as how many hours this one took Bret. I logged in each time I worked on it and the total hours worked on this motorcycle was 65. 65 hours of complete enjoyment. I loved every second of it. Thanks again everyone for looking in and giving encouragement. It's comments like yours that make me strive to do better. Thanks again.


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Maybe you should do a chopper - you might get a TV show
Lake Ontario Cost wooden Choppers or something!
Looks great - Really is a work of art.


----------



## DWalls11 (Nov 1, 2011)

Good job Kenbo! It turned out beautiful. The details on this piece are amazing, I can't imagine working so small.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh wow! that is a beauty, your Dad is going to bed delighted.
I love the colors of the wood, actually I love the whole thing.
:thumbsup: well done, indeed.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, the end of this story happened last night. I couldn't ship this package to my parents on the east coast, because there is no way that it would have survived the brutal handlings of Canada post. Anyway, my parents arrived at my house last night after a 3 day drive and I was finally able to give my father his present. He absolutely loved it and stared at it, looking at every detail for what seemed like forever. It's always nice when someone likes the gifts that you give them. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

That's even better than mailing it....giving it to him in person...good for you, Ken.....and him.


----------



## Marineloady (Sep 6, 2011)

Great looking bike you made Kenbo. I bet you where very happy to actually hand it to your dad instead of mailing it. You got to see the excitement in his face first hand. Good job on a well made motorcycle.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I thought you were giving him that for x-mas?
Unless I missed something. 
Thinking!!!


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW!


Al


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominick said:


> I thought you were giving him that for x-mas?
> Unless I missed something.
> Thinking!!!


 
:laughing: It was a Christmas gift Dominick. However, I didn't think that it would survive the trip in the Canadian postal service. My parents knew that they were coming to say a while with me in March, so we decided that we would just have a late Christmas. So, last night, with snacks, Christmas wrapping and all, we had a mini celebration. Good times. Christmas in March. Who knew?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> :laughing: It was a Christmas gift Dominick. However, I didn't think that it would survive the trip in the Canadian postal service. My parents knew that they were coming to say a while with me in March, so we decided that we would just have a late Christmas. So, last night, with snacks, Christmas wrapping and all, we had a mini celebration. Good times. Christmas in March. Who knew?


That's awesome. I'm sure he loved it. And wow, sounds like it was well worth the wait.
You know those Canadians on them snow machines going threw deep snow and falling in the ice, and that cold weather, it would be brittle and destroyed. Lol. Good choice in waiting.


----------



## ChiloquinRuss (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Kenbo I was just thinking, if I adopt you can I get the next build! :smile: That is one great lookin' scoot, very cool! Russ


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice looking bikes, i really like how you did the V-Twin and the wheels. Great job.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Well, the end of this story happened last night. I couldn't ship this package to my parents on the east coast, because there is no way that it would have survived the brutal handlings of Canada post. Anyway, my parents arrived at my house last night after a 3 day drive and I was finally able to give my father his present. He absolutely loved it and stared at it, looking at every detail for what seemed like forever. It's always nice when someone likes the gifts that you give them. :thumbsup:


Well yeah, who wouldn't be thrilled, delighted and awed to receive such a gift. That's exceptional work. It's so beautiful and intricate and masterfully crafted. You're a great son. I'm glad you got to give it to him in person. That had to have been a special moment to see how much he appreciates and admires it. Good for you. And him. And well worth the wait for both of you.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

ChiloquinRuss said:


> Hey Kenbo I was just thinking, if I adopt you can I get the next build! :smile: That is one great lookin' scoot, very cool! Russ


Ok I'm gonna do a different take on adoption, how about beings I lost my father couple months ago you adopt me Kenbo an be my new dad then you could make one of these for your " new favorite" son?? #wink#wink# lol
I thot gosh he's good at scrolling then you go an do this! What next? you building a car that runs on sawdust or air or something?? 
By the way great job, absolutely stunning!!


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Awesome you and Buggy are a pleasure to watch


----------



## Woodtick (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweet rides Ken well done


----------

